# Metal Trims - "After Apply" ???



## RedAnt (May 2, 2013)

Howdy,

I recently heard a fellow drywaller/co-worker mention using what I think I heard as a product called "after apply".

He may have said "after applied" or "afterply".

Im not familiar with this product and am wondering if it is just an older/alternative name for a product I am familiar with. I will ask him tomorrow at work, but my curiosity is getting to me.

Is anyone familiar with this product? It is some type of metal trim I believe.

Thanks.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Is it something like fry reglet?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Is it something like fry reglet?


I think most Fry Reglet products are applied before mud.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I think most Fry Reglet products are applied before mud.


Didn't see where he stated that? But if that is what he meant then I have no idea wha the is talking about :blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Didn't see where he stated that? But if that is what he meant then I have no idea wha the is talking about :blink:


I made an assumption, based on "after apply". :mellow::mellows.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

catdod said:


> OK, just do what you want.
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> ...


 You don't give up..Do you?:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> You don't give up..Do you?:blink:


Nope, it's a relentless promotion of free will!:yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Nope, it's a relentless promotion of free will!:yes:


Nope, its a free promotion of relentless will!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

mld said:


> Nope, its a free promotion of relentless will!


Nope, it's relentless crap :chinese:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is sure starting to become tiresome. We could always hit the flag. Trust me it has worked before :whistling2:.


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

Catdog offers nothing useful.  GO AWAY


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

catdod said:


> If it is me, I won't give up.
> 
> 长业（cy35.cn）出口顾问：代理进出口|报关报检|出口退税|贸易融资|物流通关


Obviously!


----------

